# كتب لواصق



## احمدجاسم المهندس (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن مواقع تحميل مجاني لكتب اللواصق


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (10 مارس 2011)

احمدجاسم المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن مواقع تحميل مجاني لكتب اللواصق


 الأخ الكريم يرجى تحميل Handbook of Adhesive and sealant
رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/451944412/Handbook_Of_Adhesives_And_Sealants.pdf​


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (10 مارس 2011)

احمدجاسم المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن مواقع تحميل مجاني لكتب اللواصق


كتاب
Handbook of Adhevises And Sealants
رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/451958815/Handbook_of_Adhesives_and_Sealants-2.pdf
كتاب
Handbook of Adhevises raw materials 
http://rapidshare.com/files/451961333/Handbook_of_Adhesives_Raw_Materials.pdf​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2011)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> كتاب
> 
> handbook of adhevises and sealants
> رابط التحميل
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 مارس 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 وجزاكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------

